# Honor Guard



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

My department has just recently established an honor guard. I was wondering if anyone knows of groups that assist in training these units or is it pretty much up to the members to start everything on their own? I know that some states actually had honor guard academies but they all seem to be in the midwest. any ideas?? We have started ourselves, but obviously if we can get someone with more experience to supervise in the intial stages, it would be better. thanks.


----------

